

Our experience with advertising on Reddit - bunkat
http://bunkat.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/advertising-on-reddit/

======
bunkat
There was a recent post about advertising on Reddit, so I thought I would
share our results as another example. So far we've been happy with the CPC
we've been able to achieve (much better than attempts with Google or Facebook)
and plan on more advertising with Reddit in the future.

